# Stalker



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2010)

Stalker (Russian: &#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1082;&#1077;&#1088 is a 1979 science fiction film directed by Andrei Tarkovsky, with a screenplay written by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky, loosely based on their novel Roadside Picnic. It depicts an expedition led by the Stalker (guide) to bring his two clients to a site known as "the Zone", which has the supposed potential to fulfil a person's innermost desires.

I saw this recently and it is a truly astounding piece of cinema. There is plenty of philosophical and metaphysical elements. Not to mention very sparse exposition lending a certain ambiguity to the film.

Can be downloaded safely or viewed here:
Stalker / ??????? (1979) (English subtitles). - Stagevu: Your View


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

I've played the game (borrows quite a few elements) to death, never watched the film....but I shall now do so!


----------



## Origin (Aug 31, 2010)

Seen it, read the original book, love and still play the games (cept Clear Sky because it sucks.) Love love love them.  Great choice of post.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, and since this is a music forum:


----------



## harkonnen8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Loved it!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 24, 2010)

harkonnen8 said:


> Loved it!



Glad you did, dude.


----------



## liquidcow (Sep 26, 2010)

I really struggled to get to the end of this film. I wanted to like it but found it to be just incredibly boring. Maybe a second viewing knowing what to expect would be better, I don't know, but I've always found Tarkovsky's style to be too slow and dull and self-consciously 'look how slow and arty this is!'. This might be blasphemy to some, but I prefer the Soderbergh version of Solaris by a mile.


----------

